
Sound designers discuss the legacy of their creations - milsorgen
https://onezero.medium.com/from-the-mac-startup-tone-to-the-skype-ring-sound-designers-talk-about-the-legacy-of-their-work-21a5792ec7e4
======
wglb
Good article about often overlooked aspect of our devices.

